# MAFF Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour NJ



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a great ride for those of you that have never done it... Great people and food Regstration is open

MAFF Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour NJ


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice link, thanks. Looks pretty interesting too. I may have to pencil it in on the calendar.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> This is a great ride for those of you that have never done it... Great people and food Regstration is open
> 
> MAFF Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour NJ


Looks interesting. Might give that a try.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I've done this ride every year, I'm tell u it's one of the better ones IMO


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The 100 mile ride was added this year. Road the loop from Far Hills out to Mountainville down to Round Valley, back through Stanton. Some of the favorite Som./Hunt. county roads, very nice ride and with great support.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> I've done this ride every year, I'm tell u it's one of the better ones IMO


+1
I also have done this ride every year and always look forward to this great ride as well as a great bike club I am a member of MAFW:blush2:
Really it's a great club and a great ride as well as a great area to ride in.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a great ride - I'll be doing the 65 again. The timing just isn't good enough for me to do the 100. Plus if I do the 65, I'll be able to hammer hammer hammer!


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

It looks like a good ride but, man, that is one butt-ugly jersey.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

quick bump before the price goes up after tax day.

Yes.. I registered... for 35 miles. Maybe I'll make a wrong turn again and extend my ride...

I hope it doesn't rain this year (like it did last year)... but..

Rule #9: If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
If anyone is interested in this ride forget it it's sold out better luck next time and it's a sweet ride and one not to be missed.
Just thought I give an update.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ezdoesit said:


> Hi everyone,
> If anyone is interested in this ride forget it it's sold out better luck next time and it's a sweet ride and one not to be missed.
> Just thought I give an update.


Have fun. Wanted to do this but cannot get out until at least 8 tomorrow. Have to take my daughter to camp. Would not surprise me if I see some of the riders out there as I believe this covers some of my usual roads.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like perfect weather for the ride (65mi). Weird... wouldn't be the ramble without a little rain!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The route goes right by us here in Lebanon. Maybe I'll sit out in a lawn chair with a beer and heckle people.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Just want to tell you it was a great day,great people,great weather and great food 1004 signed up and I think they showed up.
What a great ride and a great organization.
For anyone who missed this you missed a great ride.
Oh did I mention it was a great ride.-


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Was fun... our group finished the 65 in just over 3 hours.


----------

